# Netbeans/Matisse



## Unwissender86 (14. Jan 2009)

Hi,
mal ne Frage:

Angenommen man erstellt ein Programm mit Java / Netbeans (GUI -> Matisse), und man möchte nun diesen Programm verkaufen.. Darf man dafür Geld verlangen ? Ich meine, NetBeans liefert da ja schon ne ganze Menge, die das LEben vereinfacht... Ich kenn mich mit diesem ganzen Linzenzenkram nicht so richtig aus... 

Gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jan 2009)

Du darfst. Vorausgesetzt, du verwendest Bibliotheken, deren Lizenzen das zulassen.
Das hat also nichts mit NetBeans oder Matisse zu tun.


----------



## frapo (14. Jan 2009)

Hier Netbeans - Legal Stuff kannst du das noch genauer nach lesen.


----------

